# Would you report this?



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

When I moved into my place last year I did a search of the area (after I moved in, should have done it before) and found there was a convicted sex offender (offense against children) living about a 1/4 mile away. I noted to myself what he looked like and what vehicle was listed as his. I kept an eye on the property since I pass it multiple times a day and I noticed a school bus parked in front of it regularly. Then during the summer it was gone so I assumed someone else living there is the driver. It's back again since school restarted in the fall.

Something just doesn't sit right with me though that anyone in the home of a convicted child abuser should be allowed such close access to children. I also have never seen the car listed as his at this home, EVER. I'm really disturbed by this situation and am thinking of reporting it. 

Am I blowing this out of proportion or does anyone else find this unsettling? I just keep flashing back to when they found the Duggard girl and this house has tents like that set up around the side, it's just creepy. I have seen the one tent open before and there was just a bunch of trashy knick knacks in it but still...it's just creepy.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a tough one...

IF, like the sex offender in our town, this offender has a probation limitation of having to live under supervision of a family member and it's the family member or "guarantor" that works for the bus line then you don't have a leg to stand on.

That person who works for the bus line has a right to work and the freedom of liberty and financial stability.

Another question you have to ask yourself - the bus itself might not be for school but for public transit. Here in my town, they use refurbished school buses for public transit when the transit buses are in maintenance or break down. You don't know that the bus is for educational transit.

I don't like it any more than you do but there is no probably cause for them to investigate whether you report it or not at this point. However, always follow your gut and leave it to the authorities to sort it out (report it - better safe than sorry when it comes to child sex offenders).


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, I don't know what's wrong with reporting what you've noticed, without accusing anyone of anything. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm with PBear. Call or go to the bus company office and tell them the details. Name and address and the offense against children. The bus company has a duty to protect the children from molesters. I would ask them for some kind of formal written response as to their findings.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are worried about anything you see then report it to the proper authority ASAP. If your fears are groundless then little or no hard is done. If there is something untoward going on then your information could help put an end to it. In the past too mant people have turned a blind eye.
If you say nothing and then In the future it turns out something was going on you would have to live with it on your conscience.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Its just as likely that the driver of that bus lives somewhere nearby but not there. Sometimes with large autos like that you can't park close to home.

There is a taco truck that parks on the street near my place but the guy that drives it lives about a quarter mile down the street but that's the closest he can park to home of a night.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Report it and let the authorities look into it. He's a registered offender; he's aware that he will spend the rest of his life getting questioned for things - because of what he did previously. If he doesn't like that, too bad.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd report it. It is up to the authorities whether they check it out or not.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you should report it. This is way too serious to be just ignored. 
If its nothing, then so be it. But if the person who is driving that bus is a child molester, you just might be saving some child/children.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I would report it to both the school authorities AND the sex offender registry. If the offender's not at the address, he's in violation of his probation/parole. If he is, and there is any access to children, he is also violating. 

The risk to children far outweighs any discomfort you might feel.


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

I would report it also. Better to be safe.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don't know why you'd get involved.
All your concerns are highly circumstantial to begin with

How do you know the guy who lives there is a sex offender?
Because the sex offender web site says so?
What are the chances that list is updated correctly?
0
The fact that the vehicle registration is incorrect is the first clue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

Report it, after something happens is to late!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

turnera said:


> Report it and let the authorities look into it. He's a registered offender; he's aware that he will spend the rest of his life getting questioned for things - because of what he did previously. If he doesn't like that, too bad.


THIS! If he didn't want to spend the rest of his life under the microscope and getting questioned then he shouldn't have done the things that put him on the sex offender registry in the first place.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> THIS! If he didn't want to spend the rest of his life under the microscope and getting questioned then he shouldn't have done the things that put him on the sex offender registry in the first place.


What did he do?

Do you know?

Does anyone who reads those lists really know what they're looking at?

There are 30-40 year old men on there who were put on there at 18-20 for dating a consenting 17 year old they'd been with since middle school.
They'll be on there for life because someones dad was an ass.

I know a guy who got on there taking a piss outdoors where a woman saw him and called the cops.
He was exposing himself certainly but not maliciously or sexually nor did he even intend to expose himself yet he's a publicly tagged as a sexual deviant because he took a drunken piss in the bay.

The list is Orwellian as hell.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

tacoma said:


> What did he do?
> 
> Do you know?
> 
> ...


Fact is,you don't know exactly what he did but who is going to walk up to the guy and ask him?? Honestly. Would you rather do what you can to make sure kids are protected or would you rather tiptoe around a guy JUST IN CASE he didn't do anything terribly wrong? Feel about it however you choose to feel,I'd rather do what I can to protect people who can't protect themselves.You just don't know what some people are capable of anymore. It isn't worth the risk.
Doesn't take away from the fact that he messed up,broke the law in some way and is now on a sex offender registry.If he wanted privacy,he should have made better choices.


----------

